# Companion Dog Show - Cheshire Sun 13th May



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

In aid of Foxhound Welfare Trust and Greyhound Gap.
Show opens at 10am when entries are taken. Good Citizen Dog Scheme assessment at 11am and then show class judging from 12noon
Classes for both pedigree and crossbreed dogs. Run under KC rules & regs and is KC licences
Includes a heat for the Crossbreed and Mongrel Club's SCAMPS final and a KC Companion Dog Club class.

For more info and a shedule please email [email protected]

There will also be an unaffiliated agility running on the same field as this event.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Might just go here if Buck is alright on his own at home he'll have his stitches out by then so he'll not be able to do any damage by pulling them out.

Do you know if you have to be a member of the crossbred and mongrel club to enter the crossbred classes?


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Attention all!
normal show field is waterlogged. But don't worry the show is still going a head just at Dig It's normal training venue CW11 4TA. Dog show bit will now be indoors in the obedience hall on the Crufts Carpet!
Thank you

Nope you don't have to be a member of anything to enter any of the classes appart from the Companion Dog CLub one. Thank you


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Brilliant that is even better now it is indoors I was not looking forward to showing shivery iggie babies outside.

We'll see you there look out for the woman with 3 iggies in tow that will be me.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We had a great day. Mac was 1st in non sporting, Tabitha was 1st in adult handling, Willow was 1st in best condition and 3rd in crossbred dog under 18" and Lily was 4th in crossbred bitch under 18".

The only one who didn't get anything was Micca and there wasn't really a lot she could go in. She did appealing eyes and dog the judge would like to take home but seemed to find it all a bit daunting. She was happy to spend the day sleeping and being fussed by anyone who wanted too.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

There is another dog show at the same place on the 2nd June in aid of Foxhound welfare,I am going to that one.

Congrats on your places.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This one was for foxhound welfare too there was a woman come down from Newcastle upon Tyne for it with her foxhounds.

I can't go to the next one as I already have a show that daythere is also on july 8th


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Fantastic day, and lovely weather though we were inside. 

Thank you to all those who turned up with your beautiful dogs, I really enjoyed judging them all. Every class was to a very high standard. Sorry about the parking situation due to the change of venue. Hope you all still managed to enjoy your day.

We managed to raise a total of £387.00 to be split (after expenses deducted) between foxhound Welfare and Greyhound Gap who sadly couldn't make it today due to illness.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Freyja said:


> This one was for foxhound welfare too there was a woman come down from Newcastle upon Tyne for it with her foxhounds.
> 
> I can't go to the next one as I already have a show that daythere is also on july 8th


Yep Jackie,she had Craven for a while after he was rescued from the dog pound and before I got him.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Cooper's Mum said:


> Fantastic day, and lovely weather though we were inside.
> 
> Thank you to all those who turned up with your beautiful dogs, I really enjoyed judging them all. Every class was to a very high standard. Sorry about the parking situation due to the change of venue. Hope you all still managed to enjoy your day.
> 
> We managed to raise a total of £387.00 to be split (after expenses deducted) between foxhound Welfare and Greyhound Gap who sadly couldn't make it today due to illness.


We had a great day thank you.

We are absolutely thrilled to bits about Mac's first in non sporting. I didn't expect anything as you went up the line my OH mouthed to me that you hadn't looked at him as you went up. I mouthed back to him I don't care he had been good I didn't expect a 7 month old pup to win the class

Every one was admiring Willow before we went into the best condition class but again I didn't expect to win.

We didn't have much of a problem parkinmg once we had convinved the car park man we were doing the companion show and not agility. Then he reversed us upto the edge of the slurry pit. You can imagine the fun I had getting 3 crazy pups out of the back without them getting into the slurry.:w00t::tongue_smilie:

The only thing that I was surprised with is although they did best in show there was no best puppy in show.


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Freyja said:


> The only thing that I was surprised with is although they did best in show there was no best puppy in show.


It was only a fun show. Every companion show I have been to they have only ever done BIS. Yes I know they do best pup at full KC shows. Also when I have run shows in the past we have hardly had any pups entered in the class so that's why I used Junior age bracket. On this occassion there were lots of exellent pups but you don't know that until the day. Rosettes and prizes had to be arranged long before that. So there you go that's why there wasn't. & BIS got changed to all class winners as at a show like this they have all gone through on such different qualities it's hard to say don't in for BIS if they got beaten in waggiest tail say yet they are a magnificent dog/bitch. Anyway thank you for your suggestion I will bear it in mind for next year.

The July 8th show is not organised by me but another Dig It member so out of my hands what happens there.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

One of my work colleagues went along with her whippet, he's coming up to 1 year old ish, he came first in something and she was really pleased as only just started ring craft classes and this was her first show. 

Think she was really nervous as worried it would be a bit cliquey but said everyone she met was really nice so she is going to keep on showing now


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry not really been on for a while due to my son being in hospital so have only just seen this. Its your show so its up to you what classes you have.

We have been going to companion shows or exemtion shows for the last 30 years and have also judged at aompanion shows there has always been a best puppy award.

Saying that we enjoyed our day and had 3 good wins so came home with happy tired for the first time pups who slept for the rest of the day. We would have been coming to the june 2nd show but have an open show the next day.


----------

